# THE PropShop IS FINALLY OPEN!!!!



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Attention everyone. The PropShop is finally open after a long setback. So please give a look and if I don't have what your looking for, I build new stuff throughout the year so keep checking back.
nightmareonbarberry.zohosites.com

Just as an added bonus starting 3/12/15 - 3/18/15, any Halloweenforum friend of The Nightmare Family that makes a purchase will receive an extra 10% OFF each item they buy. Just make sure you PM me here on the forum with your order to redeem your discount.

Thanks in advance.


----------

